# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Abejas polinizadoras

## Javier_Pdlo

Hola, 
Alguien sabe de alguna empresa que preste el servicio para armado de colmenas?  Estoy por implementar tierras en Chincha y necesito poner abejas para la polinizacion. 
Gcs! 
JavierTemas similares: ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Abejas

----------


## yoel

Hola es muy bueno q quieras inplemetar la polinizacion 
para tus cultivos eso te dara muy buen resultado yo se 
lo basico de apicultura me doy cuenta q es muy buena una 
empresa q preste servicios de polinizacion loq te puedo 
decir es q para armar colmenas no se necesita mucha ciencia
es muy facil y rentable si tienes cualquier consulta para eso
solo deja una pregunta talves te pueda ayudar

----------


## zunixaani

Los investigadores descubrieron que –y quizás esto no sea una sorpresa- los apicultores cobran tarifas más bajas para los cultivos que producen miel ya que sus abejas producirán miel que puede ser comercializada. Los investigadores también descubrieron que cuando el precio de la miel sube, las tarifas de polinización también aumentan. Esto es porque los apicultores son más propensos a concentrarse en áreas geográficas y cultivos que conducen a la producción de miel – más que viajar a áreas que requieren polinización de cultivos – ya que pueden obtener más ganancias vendiendo la miel que producen.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

hola nosotros somos una empresa que instalamos Apiarios en cualquier zona del pais, a un precio de S/. 300 nuevos soles por caja instalada.
Esta cuenta con una reina nueva hibrida que produce un 95 % de larvas las cuales hacen que un 90% de obreras se conviertan en recolectoras.
El precio incluye, la reina, caja, colmena o colonia y las laminillas o marcos.
Llamar al 979497767 o escribir al correo ryonsond@hotmail.com 
Ing. Richard Delgado A.

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente el servicio de Delgado Astonitas. 
Oferto :  Atrayente de polinizadores a S/. 70 x lt para aplicación en sus cultivos.
Interesados al e-mail :  kscastaneda@hotmail.com
 (10 primeras personas envio gratis). 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Omar razuri

Estimado Ingeniero me proporcionan un número de celular me interesan unos 5 Apiario

----------

